# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Knieholte

## mini59

ik ben een vrouw van 51jaar en zins kort last van pijn in de knieholte niet bij bewegen maar vooral bij het stil zitten wie heeft hier ervaring mee en wat is er tegen te doen

----------

